# ftp proxy

## tebers

Hello all,

anyone knows a good ftp proxy.

is there an emerge build somewhere ?

Thorsten

----------

## klieber

 *tebers wrote:*   

> anyone knows a good ftp proxy.

 

Squid seems to be the most popular proxy for linux.  (does both ftp and http)

--kurt

----------

## tebers

 *klieber wrote:*   

> Squid seems to be the most popular proxy for linux.  (does both ftp and http)
> 
> --kurt

 

I have squid insatlled and all time reading the manuals and howtos , they say it wont support ftp. has that changed for the latest stabel 6 version ?

Thorsten

----------

## klieber

 *tebers wrote:*   

> I have squid insatlled and all time reading the manuals and howtos , they say it wont support ftp. has that changed for the latest stabel 6 version ?

 

Don't use squid myself.  However, looking at the Squid home page it specifically says:

 *Quote:*   

> Squid supports... 
> 
> proxying and caching of HTTP, FTP, and other URL's 

 

So, I'm assuming it supports HTTP, FTP and other URL's.   :Wink: 

--kurt

----------

